

500 Startups is now accepting applications on AngelList - kurtvarner
https://angel.co/500startups

======
kurtvarner
Here are a couple sources that explain why Dave McClure felt that an
application was necessary and how they will be handling the process through
AngelList.

TNW: [http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/09/13/500-startups-
breaks...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/09/13/500-startups-breaks-
referral-only-mantra-partnering-angellist-accept-applications/)

TechCrunch: <http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/13/500-startups-angellist/>

------
blaines
FYI: The "Apply" button isn't initially obvious.

It's the blue button on the top right inside the gray banner with 13px font
that says "Now accepting applications for Batch 5".

~~~
salimmadjd
I agree! I had the same problem too.

~~~
davemc500hats
yeah, sorry about that... we'll let the folks at AngelList know. agreed it's
kind of non-obvious.

------
dbul
_Why is your team bad ass?_

This is my kind of application. This is similar to TechStars's application
question "Why should we accept you?" which is great since you can candidly
answer why you are a good investment.

------
matthuggins
Question that may seem obvious (sorry if it is). Is this intended for existing
startups that have already gotten their feet wet, or is it intended for people
with ideas & elevator pitches?

~~~
davemc500hats
we usually prefer you have: 1) a functional prototype 1.1) or you've built
products w/ previous traction 2) a team which includes one engineer at a
minimum 2.1) ideally + designer + cust acquisition), and 3) some # of users
(not your mom or your friends) 3.1) ideally some revenue too 4) have a
business model / revenue model 4.1) or, shitloads of traction if not 5) some
moxie.

~~~
littlegiantcap
Dave,

For the video will a product (explainer) video suffice?

~~~
davemc500hats
sure that's fine. altho we'd like to learn more about you too :)

~~~
littlegiantcap
Well, we'd shoot a team video, but we're in the process of relocating our
startup so we're a little disparate. I guess you'll just have to interview us
:)

------
trifu
Does anyone know the success rate of sole founders making it into these
Accelerator programs vs a team of founders?

~~~
MatthewB
I was in the previous batch @ 500startups and I don't think any of the ~28
companies had a solo founder. Doesn't really answer your question but just an
FYI.

~~~
scottallison
Actually I'm fairly sure there were 2 teams with single founders at the time
of application. All had a team though, that's the most important thing.

------
salimmadjd
This is a great move for founders as I wrote here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4517593>

